# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Holanda es principal comprador del grano de cacao exportado por Perú a la Unión Europea

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Durante el primer trimestre lo adquirió por US$ 1.5 millones*   _Sembríos de Cacao en Tarapoto._  *Lima, may. 12 (ANDINA).-* Las exportaciones peruanas de granos de cacao hacia la Unión Europea, fundamentalmente de cacao orgánico, tuvieron como puerta de ingreso a Holanda durante el primer trimestre del presente año pues este país lo compró por un total de 1.5 millones de dólares, generando un incremento considerable de 358 por ciento, informó hoy la Cámara de Comercio de Lima (CCL). 
Dicho país reemplazó a Bélgica como el principal importador de este producto desde Perú, ya que compró granos de cacao por un total de 320 mil dólares mostrando una caída de 84.6 por ciento durante el primer trimestre. 
La exportación total de grano de cacao a la Unión Europea ascendió a 2.6 millones de dólares, habiéndose registrado un leve descenso de 0.1 por ciento en el primer trimestre del año. 
Sin embargo, las cantidades embarcadas se incrementaron en 20 por ciento, lo que conlleva a un descenso de los precios referenciales. 
Es decir, si el precio promedio subió durante el 2008 hasta llegar a tres dólares por kilo, ha retrocedido abruptamente a 2.52 dólares, lo que significa un 16.8 por ciento menos respecto del precio del primer trimestre del año pasado, caída que responde a la contracción de la demanda en Europa. 
La CCL comentó que los altos períodos de exportación se concentran en los meses de junio, julio, agosto y setiembre, incluyendo parte de mayo y octubre; mientras que los demás meses son considerados de baja producción y, por tanto, la exportaciones decaen. 
Cabe señalar que los principales proveedores de granos de cacao son en mayor medida países africanos, como Costa de Marfil, Ghana, Nigeria, Camerún y Togo, los que proveen el 89.6 por ciento del total.  *Foto: ANDINA/Carolina Urra*Temas similares: Artículo: Unión Europea dará preferencia a importación de productos alternativos del Perú Artículo: EEUU es el principal comprador de pisco al adquirir el 37.5% de lo exportado Aranceles para ingreso de banano orgánico de Perú a Unión Europea bajan de US$ 257 a 215 China se situó como el principal comprador de madera peruana a agosto, según Adex Perú buscará avances más concretos en capítulo de biodiversidad de TLC con Unión Europea

----------

